# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  embalaje - strech film

## LUIS RODRIGUEZ DURAND

Importaciones y representaciones h & j  sa c
ruc . 20505851740
telefax . 330-4153
jr. Ascope n. 663 of a  -lima
somos importadores de strech film 
procedencia : Canada
medida 18" x 18 micras  y  20" x 18 micras
longitud . 320 mts 
elongacion :  120 mts.
Presentacion : Caja de 4 rollos 
se hace entrega de la dua 
entrega inmediata
atentamente : Luis rodriguez durand
telefono : 330-4153
nextel 826*7983Temas similares: Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma FABRICAMOS FILM DE PLOLITLENO PARA INVERNADERO, MANTAS DE POLIETILENO EN PEBD PARA RESERVORIOS AGRICOLAS Productos innovadores para el embalaje de alimentos embalaje, fleje zuncho metalico

----------

